# Leg & ankle injury



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Seem to have injured my ankle and the top part of my fibia in my right leg, I think I did this whilst squatting.

I've also started to cycle recently, approx 5 miles every time I go out.

Normally it's ok but when I kneel down, it's when I get up I get a pain in the top of my tibia and in the mornings ankle is stiff.

Got an appointment at the Drs next week but wanted to know if anyone else has suffered similar?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If it's something you did while squating I would be very careful, perhaps depending on what the GP says you could see a sports physio who may be able to help with recovery.

When you squat do you really stretch and warm up first ? Perhaps modifying or refining your technique may prevent further aggravation or a possible repeat of this type of injury.

Not trying to lecture or patronise as I'm unaware of your level of experience or how frequently/heavy or not you squat ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Probably stiff from using muscles in a different way if your doing a new excersise etc. Start of the football season my legs are ruined for days after training etc takes ages to get used to it again 

I think you'd be better off at a physio, find a local sports uni or college you can get cheap consultations and massages etc from students being overseen


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

You say to of your fibia (do you mean tibia, the slightly fatter of the two bones, or fibula, the smaller on the outside?), the to would be by your knee - is that where the pain is?

Did your able buckle at all, or did you feel the pain while doing the squats?

If it's stiff in the mornings, I'd suggest not doing any exercises not cycling, and try not to aggravate it if at all possible until you've seen the doctor - as above, they may suggest a physio or sports massage therapist if it's something muscular, but it's impossible to tell without a trained pro actually looking at it I'm afraid.

Hope you get it sorted quickly, as these are the sort of injuries that are really frustrating - they seem minor but you don't realise how often you do the things that make it painful!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

It's the tibia, the fatter bone.

Ankle hasn't buckled but I think the squatting was the cause of it but the cycling may have exacerbated the situation.

Can't get a appointment with the Dr until 6th August so got an appointment with the nurse on Wednesday.

Fortunately I've got private medical through work and hoping she'll give me a referral letter and bupa will authorise some one to look at it.


----------

